# will ein großs Herz machen wie?



## phpMars (18. Mai 2002)

ich will ein herz in ps 6.0 machen, kann mir jemand sagen wie man das macht? sollte schon bissel aus dem hintergrund hervorheben...
wäre echt sehr lieb von euch


----------



## Mythos007 (18. Mai 2002)

Chellaz phpMars,

Probier es zum Anfang einfach mal mit diesen Formen
hier - oder benutz mal die Suchfunktion, denn dieses
Thema wurde hier schon einmal behandelt ...

Bis dann dann Mythos


----------



## kartoon (19. Mai 2002)

machs doch einfach mit vektoren, also mit dem pfad tool, wenn du damit umgehen kannst sollte es kein problem sein ...

wenn du nicht weisst wie schreib mir ne pm ....


bis denne


----------



## tonfarben (21. Mai 2002)

Oder such in einer Symbolschrift ein Herz heraus für die Grundform und spiel mit den Ebeneneffekten, bis es 3d ist, kante und relief und so. Aber das mit dem Pfadtool ist wesentlich eleganter, intelligenter und vor allem individueller


----------

